# ffmpeg-3.3.1 wont compile



## nedry (Jun 5, 2017)

During a compile of multimedia/ffmpeg I get this error message: 

```
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_pullup_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_v210_x86_init'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_psdsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_svq1enc_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_synth_filter_init_x86'
libswscale/libswscale.so: undefined reference to `ff_yuv2rgb_init_x86'
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_fspp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_llauddsp_init_x86'
libavutil/libavutil.so: undefined reference to `ff_image_copy_plane_uc_from_x86'
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_ssim_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_h264qpel_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_hpeldsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_dnxhdenc_init_x86'
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_psnr_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_vorbisdsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_vp6dsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_flacdsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_rv40dsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_alacdsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_qpeldsp_init_x86'
libavutil/libavutil.so: undefined reference to `ff_fixed_dsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_h264chroma_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_sbrdsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_mlpdsp_init_x86'
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_eq_init_x86'
libswresample/libswresample.so: undefined reference to `swri_rematrix_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_huffyuvdsp_init_x86'
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_colorspacedsp_x86_init'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_videodsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_jpeg2000dsp_init_x86'
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_tinterlace_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_mpadsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_pngdsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_fft_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_fmt_convert_init_x86'
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_interlace_init_x86'
libavutil/libavutil.so: undefined reference to `ff_pixelutils_sad_init_x86'
libswscale/libswscale.so: undefined reference to `ff_init_hscaler_mmxext'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_llvidencdsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_fdctdsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_g722dsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_init_scantable_permutation_x86'
libavresample/libavresample.so: undefined reference to `ff_dither_init_x86'
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_blend_init_x86'
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_yadif_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_audiodsp_init_x86'
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_volume_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_huffyuvencdsp_init_x86'
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_gradfun_init_x86'
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_idet_init_x86'
libswresample/libswresample.so: undefined reference to `swri_resample_dsp_x86_init'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_lpc_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_dct_encode_init_x86'
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_noise_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_vc1dsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_v210enc_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_ttaencdsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_vp9dsp_init_x86'
libswscale/libswscale.so: undefined reference to `ff_updateMMXDitherTables'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_aac_dsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_dcadsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_ttadsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_spatial_idwt_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_dwt_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_bswapdsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_h264dsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_h263dsp_init_x86'
libswscale/libswscale.so: undefined reference to `ff_sws_init_swscale_x86'
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_spp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_llviddsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_mpv_common_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_dct_init_x86'
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_maskedmerge_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_vp8dsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_ac3dsp_set_downmix_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_cavsdsp_init_x86'
libavutil/libavutil.so: undefined reference to `ff_float_dsp_init_x86'
libswscale/libswscale.so: undefined reference to `rgb2rgb_init_x86'
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_pp7_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_diracdsp_init_x86'
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_stereo3d_init_x86'
libavresample/libavresample.so: undefined reference to `ff_audio_mix_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_idctdsp_init_x86'
libavresample/libavresample.so: undefined reference to `ff_audio_convert_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_ac3dsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_rv34dsp_init_x86'
libswresample/libswresample.so: undefined reference to `swri_audio_convert_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_vp3dsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_hevc_dsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_mpegvideodsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_proresdsp_init_x86'
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_removegrain_init_x86'
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_bwdif_init_x86'
libavutil/libavutil.so: undefined reference to `ff_init_lls_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_takdsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_vp78dsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_blockdsp_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_xvid_idct_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_me_cmp_init_x86'
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_hqdn3d_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_h264_pred_init_x86'
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_showcqt_init_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_mpegvideoencdsp_init_x86'
libavfilter/libavfilter.so: undefined reference to `ff_w3fdif_init_x86'
libavutil/libavutil.so: undefined reference to `ff_get_cpu_flags_x86'
libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `ff_pixblockdsp_init_x86'
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
gmake[7]: *** [Makefile:136: ffmpeg_g] Error 1
gmake[7]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg/work/ffmpeg-3.3.1'
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## talsamon (Jun 8, 2017)

Which build options? (`make showconfig[CMD]`[/CMD]).


----------



## nedry (Jul 6, 2017)

it is being built as part of the dependencies of  konsole  here is the output of `make showconfig` taken when in the ffmpeg directory, it currently builds if you are issueing the compile from the ffmpeg directory without it being made as a dependancy of another port. 
	
	



```
===> The following configuration options are available for ffmpeg-3.3.2_1,1:
     ALSA=off: ALSA audio architecture support
     AMR_NB=off: AMR Narrow Band audio support (opencore)
     AMR_WB=off: AMR Wide Band audio support (opencore)
     ASS=off: Subtitles rendering via libass
     BS2B=off: Bauer Stereophonic-to-Binaural filter
     CACA=off: libcaca graphics library support
     CDIO=off: Audio CD grabbing with libcdio
     CELT=off: CELT audio codec support
     CHROMAPRINT=off: Audio fingerprinting with chromaprint
     DC1394=off: IIDC-1394 grabbing using libdc1394
     DEBUG=off: Build with debugging support
     DOCS=on: Build and/or install documentation
     FDK_AAC=off: AAC audio encoding via Fraunhofer FDK
     FFSERVER=on: Build and install ffserver
     FLITE=off: Voice synthesis support via libflite
     FONTCONFIG=on: X11 font configuration support
     FREETYPE=on: TrueType font rendering support
     FREI0R=on: Frei0r video plugins support
     FRIBIDI=off: Bidirectional text support via GNU FriBidi
     GME=off: Game Music Emu demuxer
     GSM=off: GSM codec support
     ICONV=on: Encoding conversion support via iconv
     ILBC=off: Internet Low Bit Rate codec
     JACK=off: JACK audio server support
     KVAZAAR=off: H.265 video codec support via Kvazaar
     LADSPA=off: LADSPA audio plugins support
     LAME=off: LAME MP3 audio encoder support
     LIBBLURAY=off: Blu-ray discs support via libbluray
     MMX=on: Use MMX optimized routines
     MODPLUG=off: ModPlug decoder support
     NETCDF=off: SOFAlizer binaural filter
     OPENAL=off: Audio support via OpenAL
     OPENCL=off: Heterogeneous computing via OpenCL
     OPENCV=on: Computer Vision support via OpenCV
     OPENGL=off: 2D/3D rendering support via OpenGL
     OPENH264=off: H.264 video codec support via OpenH264
     OPENJPEG=off: Enhanced JPEG graphics support
     OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS=on: Use extra compiler optimizations
     OPUS=off: Opus audio codec support
     PULSEAUDIO=off: PulseAudio sound server support
     RTCPU=on: Detect CPU capabilities at runtime
     RUBBERBAND=off: Time-stretching and pitch-shifting with librubberband
     SCHROEDINGER=on: Dirac video codec support via libschroedinger
     SDL=off: Simple Direct Media Layer support
     SMB=off: SMB network protocol support
     SNAPPY=off: Snappy compression library support
     SNDIO=off: Sndio audio support
     SOXR=off: SoX resampler support via libsoxr
     SPEEX=off: Speex audio format support
     SSE=on: Use SSE optimized routines
     SSH=off: SSH protocol support
     TESSERACT=off: Optical Character Recognition via Tesseract
     THEORA=on: Ogg Theora video codec support
     TWOLAME=off: TwoLAME MP2 audio encoder support
     V4L=on: Video 4 Linux support
     VAAPI=on: VAAPI (GPU video acceleration) support
     VDPAU=on: VDPAU (GPU video acceleration) support
     VIDSTAB=off: Video stabilization filter
     VORBIS=on: Ogg Vorbis audio codec support
     VO_AMRWBENC=off: AMR Wide Band encoding via vo-amrwbenc
     VPX=on: VP8/VP9 video codec support
     WAVPACK=off: WavPack lossless audio format support
     WEBP=off: WebP image format support
     X264=on: H.264 video codec support via x264
     X265=on: H.265 video codec support via x265
     XCB=off: X11 grabbing using XCB
     XVID=on: Xvid MPEG-4 video codec support
     XVIDEO=off: X11 Video extension library support
     ZIMG=off: "z" library video scaling filter
     ZMQ=off: Message passing via libzmq4
     ZVBI=off: Teletext support via libzvbi
====> Licensing options
     GPL3=on: Allow (L)GPL version 3 code(cs)
     NONFREE=off: Allow use of nonfree code
====> RTMP(T)E protocol support: you can only select none or one of them
     GCRYPT=off: Use GNU crypt library instead of OpenSSL
     GMP=on: GMP (multiple precision arithmetic) support
     LIBRTMP=off: RTMP(T)E protocol support via librtmp
====> SSL protocol support: you can only select none or one of them
     GNUTLS=on: SSL/TLS support via GnuTLS
     OPENSSL=off: SSL/TLS support via OpenSSL
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
root@bsdtestr1:/usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg # exit
```


----------

